# Happy Christmas DetailingWorld



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Would just like to Take this Opportunity to Wish Everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Thanks goes to all of our Sponsors, Traders and Advertisers, The Moderation/Admin Team, the Reviewers and of Course all of our Members that Make DetailingWorld a Special Place.

We Hope that 2017 has been good to you all and we are looking forward to What 2018 Brings. We have enjoyed the Journey so Far and we hope you will all continue with us on the next stage.

Enjoy the Festive Period and here is to a Fantastic 2018

:thumb::wave:

Bill , John , Shaun and the DW crew


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to All. :wave:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Happy xmas to you all too!

Keep up the fantastic work which makes this forum easily the best!


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone and thanks to all the sponsors, members and mods/admin team to make this such a great place to be.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Merry Christmas folks:wave:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! 

Cooks

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Happy Christmas and all the best to everyone for 2018!

John


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have a fab Christmas fellow members, stay safe and may 2018 give you peace and success.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Happy Christmas and all the best for the New Year to everyone, it's been a great 1st year on here for me, with very warm and welcoming bods...

All the best to everyone


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Merry Christmas and happy new year to you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone and All the Best for 2018 :thumb::wave:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas :buffer:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Merry Xmax All 

May 2018 would be even better !!


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas All!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Merry Christmas to everyone here at DW.
and a big THANKYOU to the MODS and SPONSORS for giving us another successful 12 days of Christmas Draw.
Good luck to all the winners and i look forward to all the pictures and reviews of all the wonderful prizes.

Heres to a good 2018


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas from the Moderating Team, have a great 2018 everyone.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Have a great Christmas all.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Xmas everyone 
I hope 2018 is awesome for you all


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas all. Hope you and yours have a blast. See you on the other side


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas to everyone on Detailing World. It's such a great forum, and when I look back at all I've learned since joining in 2014, it has been brilliant.

All the help, advice and general craic make DW a great place to be part of. Without having met anyone in person, there's a few people who genuinely seem to look out for me eg if they've seen wheels/tyres/parts for sale to suit my car, they let me know. Without doubt, a communal spirit exists here, something that still surprises me a few years on.

Anyway, merry christmas to all. May both your plates and glasses be as full as a bingo bus on a friday night!

Rían P


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Merry Xmas everyone


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## brumax (Mar 21, 2014)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all


----------

